

Ken Burns Tackles Lincoln, Education and Money in 'The Address' - ewood
http://www.npr.org/blogs/monkeysee/2014/04/15/303210779/ken-burns-tackles-lincoln-education-and-money-in-the-address

======
ivancamilov
I half expected to see the image in the article to slowly pan and zoom.

~~~
McGlockenshire
It shouldn't surprise anyone to find multiple jquery libraries to make the
effect, such as
[https://github.com/toymakerlabs/kenburns](https://github.com/toymakerlabs/kenburns)

------
udev
This is an amazing documentary on several levels:

cinematically beautiful, even though, you'd expect to see just people talking.

inspiring subject matter - watch out for your 'feels' when you see those kids
with learning disabilities working their way through Lincoln's Address.

